

Build apps for elections with the Google Civic Information API - streptomycin
http://googlepolitics.blogspot.com/2012/09/build-apps-for-elections-with-google.html

======
tegansnyder
Interesting that google is stepping into this space.

~~~
streptomycin
In the past, they had the "Google Election Center API" which provided at least
some of this same data, but it's been deprecated and will soon shut down. So
it's not that they're stepping into this space, it's that it seemed like they
were about to step out of it but instead they are expanding their efforts.

